# 7 Best Stress-Fighting Foods



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

For the Full Article: http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/7-best-stress-fighting-foods

List of 7 Foods:

Papaya
Peppermint Tea 
Pumpkin Seeds
Avocados
Salmon
Almonds
Oatmeal


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Tnx for the link. Added to bookmarks. I have over 1700 bookmarks now -.- I should start a website where I post the best ones, like one a day or something. Yeah.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

*and blueberries!*



> You should eat when you're stressed-it's our bodies' natural reaction to want to store calories to face whatever challenge is causing the stress in the first place. The key, however, is to eat what your body wants-the foods that actually counteract the effects of stress, and make you stronger (and leaner) when the tough times pass.


Yeah no wonder I'm ALWAYS HUNGRY.

When is it going to stop. D:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, nice information given by all of you, i really do not know about this kind of information. It is very helpful and interesting for every one. I definitely respect you're knowledge and wisdom about this kind of information.


----------



## diggcojj (Dec 22, 2010)

I have also list of 7 Foods Stress Busting Foods For Men which is Eliminate Stress With Optimal Advanced Nutrition.

Blueberries
Fish
Broccoli
Whole-grain pasta,bread or rice
Almonds
Cantaloupe
Carrots


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm bookmarking it for future meals


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't doubt these foods help a bit but I really don't think they'd have anymore effect than a sugar pill placebo.


----------

